# Inexpensive MTB Helmets



## gr7070 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looking for an inexpensive MTB helmet. One that has the more common MTB look to it these days, like the POC Trabec (not affordable) or the Bell Stoker (not available in large, preferably blue), etc.

Much appreciate any suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Define inexpensive? 

I run a Kask helmet for XC racing and everything is we run kali helmets 

I don't put a price on helmets for riding. Seen too many bad things happen with them.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one of these in red. Kali Protectives, not very heavy, well ventilated no hard test on it yet though 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RFBD4S/ref=twister_B006I2MKFC


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

The Kali Maya is a great deal. It comes in Blue with a lifetime crash replacement policy.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

This is a good helmet and pretty smokin deal: iXS Trail RS Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA

Dang.... Just noticed is a small....


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Scour all the online shops you can think of for last year's models. I picked up a Bell Super 2R MiPs for less than half price not that long ago.


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

The Giro Chronicle is a great rated helmet with MIPS, if you care, for only a hundred USD. Really though, whats your head worth to you?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> This is a good helmet and pretty smokin deal: iXS Trail RS Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA
> 
> Dang.... Just noticed is a small....


The small/medium is good for the average medium sized dome. I wear a medium in the Bell Stoker and Super 2R and the IXS fits great.  I'm buying another for my GF right now.


----------



## craZivn (Mar 16, 2017)

I just ordered a Bell Stoker in Large for under $30 shipped from JensonUSA! It was a 2015 model in red so it's not even close to matching anything else on my setup, but who cares! 

Ivan


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

craZivn said:


> I just ordered a Bell Stoker in Large for under $30 shipped from JensonUSA! It was a 2015 model in red so it's not even close to matching anything else on my setup, but who cares!
> 
> Ivan


Good selection of helmets in the $50 range there. 
I don't really need a new one but as in motorcycling safety gear, I don't want to skimp. 
It's probably time to review helmet tests and current rating systems to see what I'm missing with an older Giro.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

They have the RED in size Medium/Large, it is big, starts at 58cm. To me this is one great deal on a very good helmet with excellent ventilation and an superb retention system - it stays put if you get your a$$ ejected, tested that :-\ Love mine, just wish they carried the S/M up to 59cm so I didn't have to wear the M/L since my head is exactly 58cm, so helmet is huge on me, still though, no issues snugging it down and cranking it down really tight for those really scary trails.



TraxFactory said:


> This is a good helmet and pretty smokin deal: iXS Trail RS Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA
> Dang.... Just noticed is a small....


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I just found sellers with closeout large size MIPS models from Bell & Giro. Bell Stoker in dark colors and Giro Feature in light colors. I chose the Feature and am very happy with it. I noticed both were in REI's closeout and REI had additional discount on already discounted models.


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

gr7070 said:


> Looking for an inexpensive MTB helmet. One that has the more common MTB look to it these days, like the POC Trabec (not affordable) or the Bell Stoker (not available in large, preferably blue), etc.
> 
> Much appreciate any suggestions!
> 
> Thanks!


Not a bright blue but it's a Stoker that is blue and in large size.

Bell Stoker Mountain Helmet


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I ended up with one of these by chance, as it was the only thing that fitted, that the shop had in stock. Best lid I've had and fits my big head. I never paid anything like the MSRP. They also do a cheaper similar looking model called Roost Giant Rail trail helmet review - BikeRadar


----------



## FlyingD (Sep 12, 2012)

NateMob said:


> The Giro Chronicle is a great rated helmet with MIPS, if you care, for only a hundred USD. Really though, whats your head worth to you?


Just bought one at EMS over the weekend. Best fitting helmet I have ever worn. Well worth the $$$


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2017)

I love my Specialized S3. I'm not one to preach, but here's my own two cents: 
There are certain places where it's acceptable to cut cost and save some coin. Helmets are not one of them. I've taken some serious spills and I can confidently say that my choice in quality helmets have probably saved me from serious injury and maybe in some cases even saved my life. I've crashed atv's and cracked helmets, I've been hit very hard on ice during hockey games head first into he boards, and I've been over the bars several times on my mtb. Every time I think back and thank god I decided to spend the money where it counts- on high quality head protection. Buy cheap pedals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Every time I see this thread title it reminds me of a comedy bit I saw once...a guy standing on a busy street corner in a doctor outfit with a dentist chair and a sign that said "free dental work".

Carry on.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Inexpensive? You can afford a bike? How 'but a new brain, skull or cognitive thinking? Spec. and others make some basic ones for like $50 or so.


----------



## riderundead (Apr 16, 2008)

I had a closed head injury while riding a bike, or maybe being ejected from it, over ten years ago. The scan they did of my head cost over $3000 back then. I destroyed the helmet. I am not quite the same as I was before the crash. 10 plus years later and I am still suffering effects from that crash. Don't go the cheep route. The most expensive helmet out there is a hell of a deal if it keeps you alive and spares you from life in a wheel chair. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get cheep coffee, buy cheep tires, be a cheapskate about anything else but PLEASE don't get a cheep helmet. Get a good helmet and do it every couple of years. Do it for people who care more about you than you care about your budget. 

-Mark

ps

6D had last years colors for sale at Sea Otter for $100. Screaming deal. Contact them they may still have some around.

pps

You're worth a bitchin helmet.


----------



## gr7070 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you all for the helmet recommendations and the concerned advice. It is appreciated!

I am not looking for a $5 helmet. I do think a good helmet can be had for a reasonable amount, like under $50 or $60???

The specific helmet I did mention is a significant name brand, modern helmet, with good reviews that's found for about $30-$50.

I'm unsure what some responders thought I was asking for.

If some are certain only a high cost helmet is the only way to go I'd appreciate recommendations for sale items:
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...pbiBCaWtlIEhlbG1ldHM6MzoxMzpjY0NhdDEwMDA1NA==

Thanks again, and feel free to post any other items of interest.


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Jenson has the Catlike Leaf for $65. Other places its around $115. From some write-ups on it, it seems like a pretty good deal:

Catlike Leaf Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA

Just In: Catlike Leaf Enduro/All Mountain Helmet - Mtbr.com

https://nsmb.com/articles/catlike-leaf-helmet-reviewed/

May be over what you're looking to spend, but I'm looking at the Giant Roost and the Giro Chronicle. Roost has non-MIPS for $75, MIPS for $100, and the Chronicle is MIPS for $100. Not sold on if I really need MIPS for the kind of riding that I do, but its only $20 and my brain is worth more than that...


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

gr7070 said:


> If some are certain only a high cost helmet is the only way to go I'd appreciate recommendations for sale items:
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...pbiBCaWtlIEhlbG1ldHM6MzoxMzpjY0NhdDEwMDA1NA==
> 
> Thanks again, and feel free to post any other items of interest.


IMHO the helmet you have chosen is fine. Reputable company and built to a standard.
There isn't compelling evidence that MIPS, is actually any safer. Tends to be heavier, sit higher on your head. Similarly there is no evidence the $170-200 lid is any safer than a reputable companies $50-70 lid. Might look better and emulate a pro teams gear.... But crash performance not significant


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

You really need to try them on, the brands have very different fits for different types of heads. Bell is the only brand that looks good on my head, on other people they are too narrow and deep. Even Giro who makes alternate versions of Bell helmets look absolutely ridiculous on me since they seem to be fitted for wider heads.

Not sure why you cant find a Stoker in large, theres a million of them. Heres one in blue https://www.amazon.com/Bell-Stoker-...8&qid=1496341599&sr=8-10&keywords=bell+stoker


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I got one of these results recently.

Carnac Enduro MTB Helmet | On - One

I have their Hades helmet also, which has been good. Appears no longer made.


----------

